# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > گفتگو: حسابداری,تحت وب یا ویندوز

## hooooman

سلام
دوستان به نظر شما با توجه به مشکلات اینترنت در ایران و بخصوص پهنای محدود اجرای نرم افزارهای مالی با حجم بالای ترنسفر اطلاعات تحت وب به صلاح هست؟

----------


## adinochestva

بزرگترين مشكل عدم اطمينان هست به وب

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دوستان به نظر شما با توجه به مشکلات اینترنت در ایران و بخصوص پهنای محدود اجرای نرم افزارهای مالی با حجم بالای ترنسفر اطلاعات تحت وب به صلاح هست؟


نرم افزار تحت وب لزوما نرم افزاری نیست که در داخل شبکه اینترنت از آن استفاده بشه، بلکه بسیاری از نرم افزارهای تحت وبی که نوشته میشند، فقط در شبکه اینترانت داخلی آن شرکت استفاده میشند. در شبکه اینترانت داخلی یک شرکت هم شما مشکلاتی که برای پهنای باند اینترنت در ایران ذکر کردید، وجود ندارد.

----------


## hooooman

> نرم افزار تحت وب لزوما نرم افزاری نیست که در داخل شبکه اینترنت از آن استفاده بشه، بلکه بسیاری از نرم افزارهای تحت وبی که نوشته میشند، فقط در شبکه اینترانت داخلی آن شرکت استفاده میشند. در شبکه اینترانت داخلی یک شرکت هم شما مشکلاتی که برای پهنای باند اینترنت در ایران ذکر کردید، وجود ندارد.


 
منظور من رو  شبکه اینترنت هستش.ببینین 1 سیستم حسابداری هست تحت ویندوز.
از من خواسته شد که این سیستم رو کاملا آنالیز کنم و اونو تبدیل کنم
توجیه سفارش دهنده مشکلات استفاده از Replication هستش.البته اینم بگم که سفارش دهنده 1 دفتر مرکزی تو تهران و کارخونه ای در شهرستان داره.
ولی حجم تبادل اونقد بالاست که من دو به شک هستم که آیا اینکار درست هست؟

----------


## amin_alexi

> سلام
> دوستان به نظر شما با توجه به مشکلات اینترنت در ایران و بخصوص پهنای محدود اجرای نرم افزارهای مالی با حجم بالای ترنسفر اطلاعات تحت وب به صلاح هست؟


بعضی اوقات خیلی به صلاح بودن مهم نیست !
اگه مجبور باشی باید انجام بدی!




> توجیه سفارش دهنده مشکلات استفاده از Replication هستش.البته اینم بگم که سفارش دهنده 1 دفتر مرکزی تو تهران و کارخونه ای در شهرستان داره.
> ولی حجم تبادل اونقد بالاست که من دو به شک هستم که آیا اینکار درست هست؟


من به خاطر مشکل اینترنت و نرم افزار حسابداری تحت وب با این سرعت پایین مجبور به استفده از replication شدم با همین شرایط که گفتی (دفتر مرکزی و کارخونه !)
فکر نمی کنم سفارش دهنده بعد از راه اندازی سیتم تحت وب خیلی راضی باشه ... چون فکر مکنه ببین قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته و چه قدر بهینه بشه که نمیشه ...
با این سرعت اینترنت خیلی کار جالبی فکر نکنم باشه !

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوستان
من فکر می کنم یک راه سوم هم وجود دارد 
شرکتهای تابعه معمولا حسابهای جداگانه ای دارند ولی علاوه بر آن نیاز هست که حسابهاشان بصورت یک شرکت واحد هم بررسی شود . 
من پیشنهاد می کنم بجای نرم افزار تحت وب از ارسال اطلاعات شرکتهای تابعه به صورت روزانه پایان هر روز تحت یک فایل واحد به دفتر مرکزی جهت ثبت ارسال گردد. واضح هست که این اطلاعات باید به گونه ای باشد که در نرم افزار مقصد به صورت یک جا ثبت شود بدون هیچ گونه دباره کاری.
البته می دونم این راه بعضی وقتها جواب نمی ده مثلا اگر دفتر مرکزی معنی خواستی نداشته باشه و اینکه باید به اطلاعات هم دسترسی داشته باشند و از این جور مسائل. ولی به هر حال ممکنه مشکل شما رو حل کنه.
من دنبال این کار هستم البته فکر می کنم هنوز برای من زود هست ولی امیدوارم روزی این کار رو عملی کنم.

----------


## arash_hemmat

برادر شرکتتون ۱۰۰ تیکه هم باشه میتونین تشریف ببیرن تو هر شهرستان یه ISP پیدا کنین بگین براتون یه *** بسازن بین دفترهاتون در شهرهای مختلف! بگین اینترانت داخلی میخواییم راه بندازیم، سرعت خوب بهتون میدن با ماهی ۱۰۰ یا ۲۰۰ تومن بسته به سرعت داره البته! الان ISPهای دارقوز آباد سفلا هم *** راه میندازن!

----------


## FastCode

~300 روز
الان 2 بار deadline تموم شده.

----------


## amirjalili

خوب وقتی میخوان انجام بده. اما خوب قطعا امنیت در برنامه های تحت وب خیلی مهم هست چون حداقل در دسترس همگانه. همچنین ما برنامه های تحت وب حسابداری زیادی داریم و مشکلی هم تا به حال من که نشنیدم پیش اومده باشه.

----------


## amir2844

من یه نرم افزار حسابداری دارم تحت وب. با ASP نوشته شده. میتونم سورسشو بزارم بقیه هم استفاده کنند.

----------


## hatef86

سلام
احتیاج به درخواست است خوب بگذار ما هم دعا به حقت کنیم

----------


## leonard

خوب چرا تحت وب همون برنامه رو client/serverکن تا سرعت و امنیت بالایی داشته باشه
و  از خط تلفن هم واسه اتصال اگه حجم دیتا کمه

----------


## amir2844

با ASP کلاسیک هستش ولی خیلی کامله. منتها باید یه سری کد مال قفل نرم افزاریش رو بردارید.
http://www.4shared.com/file/rvEckMXB/anbar.html
این لینک دانلودش هستش.
راستی، تشکر یادتون نره. ما هم دعا به جونتون و گذاشتن سورس ها رو یادمون نمیره.

----------


## amir00002

سلام
چطوری میشه قفلش را برداشت
هر کاری کردم نتونستن باهاش کار کنم
ممنون میشم درستش کنید بعد بذارید اینجا
با تشکر

----------


## morsakhan

با پیشرفت روز افزون جوامع و تکنولوژی های جدید و منابع درامدی جدید ، مدیریت این منابع مالی شاید فراتر از کاغذهایی باشد که در قدیم استفاده می شد
امروزه با استفاده از نرم افزارهای حسابداری شما فقط کافیست داده های مالی خود را وارد نمائید ادامه کار  : ذخیره سازی ، مرتب سازی ، تحلیل ، جداسازی حسابها و عملیات گزارش گیری و ... فقط با چند کلیک در دسترس خواهد بود

     و اما این پایگاه : یک خدمت جدید در عرصه حسابداری عمومی می باشد
شما می توانید با پرداخت هزینه 100،000 ریال ( ده هزار تومان) برای یک سال اقدام به خرید یک اکانت نمائید .که به موجب این خرید شما یک نرم افزار تحت وب خواهید داشت که تمام عملیات حسابداری و نگهداری  عملیات مالی خود را از هر نقطه ای که به اینترنت دسترسی دارید انجام دهید .

      حسابهای شما هیچ گاه از بین نمی رود
      از هر نقطه ای در دسترس می باشد
      می توانید با چندین شعبه از یک پایگاه متمرکز استفاده نمائید
      اطلاعات مالی روز را بر روی موبایل خود داشته باشید
      دارای امکانات به روز مدیریت مالی ( گردش پول)
      امکان توسعه و خصوصی سازی پایگاه برای مصارف و شرکت های خواص

  نرم افزار های حسابداری موجود معمولا دارای قیمت بالایی هستند و فقط بر روی یک سیستم نصب می شوند یعنی فقط زمانی که شما در پشت سیستم خودتان هستید می توانید به حسابها دسترسی داشته باشید . و همیشه این احتمال خطر وجود دارد که با به خطر افتادن سیستم نرم افزاری و یا سخت افزاری ، تمام داده های مالی خود را از دست بدهید .

 این پایگاه برای چه قشری مناسب می باشد ؟
 با توجه به تفاوت های موجود در بین صنوف این نرم افزار برای کسبه ، کارمندان ، بازاریان ، شرکت های کوچک و متوسط و کلیه اقشار درآمدی که تعداد سند ها ( ورودی اطلاعات انها در یک سال مالی کمتر از  50،000 مورد می باشد ) استفاده نمایند . شرکتهای بزرگتر می توانند برای استفاده از این خدمت سفارش پنل تخصصی دهند که در ان از امکانات بیشتری بهره بگیرند

     مراحل عضویت

     واریز مبلغ 20 هزار تومان حق عضویت به یکی از شماره حساب های اعلام شده
    پر کردن فرم عضویت بطور کامل
    منتظر تائید مدیریت برای صحت اطلاعات ( حداکثر 24 ساعت طول خواهد کشید )
    ارسال ایمیل موافقت و لینک تائید و شروع کاربری شما
    در هر یک از مراحل تیم پشتیبانی در کنار شما می باشند

منتظر خدمت رسانی به شما در این سیستم هستیم

----------


## JaguarXF

نمیدانم تواناییهای تکنیکی ات در چه حد است. اما این دو کار رو هم میتونی انجام دهی:
- همان برنامه تحت وینذوز رو در Citrix قرار بده .
- برو به سمت Cloud .

----------


## sefryek-ih

سلام

این هم یک نرم افزار حسابداری تحت وب هست به اسم "حسابدار همراه" که می تونید به صورت رایگان نرم افزار رو تست کنید

این هم توضیحاتش:


*نرم افزار حسابداری تحت وب "حسابدار همراه"*

*سیستم جامع "حسابدار همراه"* با امکاناتی پیشرفته و در عین  حال  کاربر پسند ، با محیطی کاملا امن و مقاوم در برابر نفوذ و هک ، در پی  نیاز  شرکت ها و سازمان ها به داشتن سیستم حسابداری غیرمتمرکز طراحی و پیاده   سازی شده است.

*حسابدار همراه| نرم افزار حسابداری تحت وب*

این سیستم کاملاً مبتنی بر وب بوده ، و امکان انجام حسابداری با ضریب امنیت بالا را از طریق اینترنت فراهم می سازد

سیستم حسابدار همراه طوری طراحی شده است که بتواند تمام نیاز های مربوط به بخش حسابداری شرکت ها و سازمان ها را رفع کند.

 
*قابلیت های متنوع این سیستم به شرح زیر می باشد*

       • ثبت اسناد به همراه اطلاعات مربوط به تاریخ ثبت ، شماره حساب ،   وضعیت بدهکار و بستانکار ، نوع پروژه و... در سه سطح کل ، معین و تفصیلی 

       • مشاهده حساب های ثبت شده ، به تفکیک نوع، شماره حساب ، نام صاحب حساب و..

       • امکان تطابق سیستم های شماره دهی با سیستم دفتری

       • مشاهده اسناد ثبت شده با نمایش شماره و تاریخ سیستم و دفتر و امکان ویرایش، کپی و حذف سند و...

       • جستجوی پیشرفته در اسناد ثبت شده با امکان تعیین مقادیر مختلف برای نحوه جستجو

       • مشاهده پروژه های ثبتی و امکان افزودن و ویرایش و حذف پروژه

       • گزارش گیری از اطلاعات ثبت شده (روزنامه ، تراز مالی ، گزارش حساب وتراز مالی ، به صورت کل ، معین و تفصیلی )

       • امکان تنظیم نحوه نمایش قسمت های مختلف نرم افزار

       • پشتیبان گیری (backup) خودکار از اطلاعات توسط نرم افزار

شما هم اکنون می توانید براحتی از قابلیت های مطرح شده و همچنین سایر قسمت   های نرم افزار حسابدار همراه را به طور رایگان بوسیله اطلاعات زیر استفاده   نمایید:

نام کاربری: Demo 
رمز عبور : Demo 
دامنه : Demo

سایت : www.online-accounting.ir

پست الکترونیکی:
info@sefr-yek.com 
تلفن:
    66572399
فکس:
   66572398
آدرس:
    تهران -میدان توحید-خیابان توحید - کوچه سرو - پلاک 5 - طبقه 2

----------


## khoffashekhaste

مقايسه replication  با ساير روشها از سایت خانه سیتریکس ایران
مقایسه فنی بین سیتریکس با Replication
http://citrixhome.ir/website/downloa...plications.pdf

برنامه های حسابداری و مالی ، تحت وب یا تحت ویندوز ؟
http://citrixhome.ir/Dpages.asp?IDm=95

----------


## shakery

> با ASP کلاسیک هستش ولی خیلی کامله. منتها باید یه سری کد مال قفل نرم افزاریش رو بردارید.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/rvEckMXB/anbar.html
> این لینک دانلودش هستش.
> راستی، تشکر یادتون نره. ما هم دعا به جونتون و گذاشتن سورس ها رو یادمون نمیره.


سلام دوست عزیز چه طوری برنامه رو باید دانلود کنم
صفحه ای که باز میشه میگه فایل پیدا نشد
The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## khoffashekhaste

برنامه های حسابداری و مالی ، تحت وب یا تحت ویندوز ؟

                                                                      منطق برنامه های حسابداری و مالی از جهات مختلف ایجاب  می کند که تحت ویندوز باشد از جمله این موارد عبارتند از :  . مسائل امنیتی برنامه سرعت اجرای برنامه تعداد استفاده کننده گان از سیستم حجم بالای ترانسفر دیتا بین برنامه و دیتابیس پهنای باند مصرفی به ازای هر کاربر  .  . یکی از معایب برنامه های تحت ویندوز این است که برای دسترسی به اینگونه  برنامه ها در شعبات شرکت های مختلف ، دچار مشکل می شویم و به ناچار سراغ  راهکار Replication می رویم که این شیوه نیز به جهت مشکلات فراوانی که دارد   امروزه در دنیای آی تی عمر این تکنولوژی  رو به پایان است در حال منسوخ  شدن است

برگرفته از *خانه سیتریکس*

----------


## babak.register

[QUOTE]
 نوشته شده توسط *amir2844*  
 				با ASP کلاسیک هستش ولی خیلی کامله. منتها باید یه سری کد مال قفل نرم افزاریش رو بردارید.
http://www.4shared.com/file/rvEckMXB/anbar.html
این لینک دانلودش هستش.
راستی، تشکر یادتون نره. ما هم دعا به جونتون و گذاشتن سورس ها رو یادمون نمیره.
[QUOTE/]





> سلام دوست عزیز چه طوری برنامه رو باید دانلود کنم
> صفحه ای که باز میشه میگه فایل پیدا نشد
> The file link that you requested is not valid.


دوستان عزیز
هر کس این برنامه رو دانلود کرده یا داره لطفاً یکجا Upload کنه تا بشه تستش کرد
با تشکر

----------

